# Error 0x80020025 When Burning CDs (TDK)



## JetwingX (Apr 23, 2004)

I Just got my new TDK CD-R/RW (Firewire) burner today BUT... when ever i stick in any blank it gives me an error saying "The disc could not be used because the disc drive is not supported. (Error code 0x80020025)"

I also looked in the System profiler under FireWire and it said this:

FireWire Bus:

  Speed:	400 Mb/sec Speed

FireWire Device:

  Speed:	400 Mb/sec Speed

CDRW4800B:

  Manufacturer:	TDK
  Model:	CDRW4800B
  Drive Type:	CD-RW
  Disc Burning:	*Not Supported*
  Removable Media:	Yes
  Detachable Drive:	Yes
  Speed:	400 Mb/sec Speed
  Unit Spec Id:	24734
  Unit Software Version:	10483
  Firmware Revision:	S7S5

Can anyone offer any help (like drivers or software to correct it?)

iMac DV+: 450 MHz, 320 MB RAM, OS 10.3.3


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 24, 2004)

Try this:

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/feedback/patchburn2_feedback.html#storytop


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 24, 2004)

YAY!!!! thank you very much! worked like a charm (the only thing i can't do is erase CD-RWs but thats fine. I have other burners that can do that)


----------

